# Eclipse Publish/export dependency



## e9926044 (20. Okt 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei ein Java Projekt zu erweitern, und habe dazu eine *.jar hinzugefügt.
Dies schaut dann so aus wie im Bild:

http://www.java-forum.org/members/e9926044-albums-eclipse-problem-picture205-eclipseproblem.png

Mein Problem ist jetzt, dass wenn ich die jar- Datei auseinander klappe, welche ich hinzugefügt habe, es keinen Knoten "Publish/export dependency: Added to parent module" gibt.

Ich hab jetzt schon herumgesucht im google und auch herumgeklickt aber ich komm nicht drauf wie ich das hnbekomme.
Wäre sehr dankbar für Hilfe in diese Richtung.
lg


----------



## TheDarkRose (20. Okt 2011)

Du hast ein *jar zu deinem Projekt hinzugefügt. Gut und wo ist jetzt dein genaues Problem? Sollte doch so funktionieren, wenn du es ausführst. Für den Export gibt es eh den Runable Jar Wizard.


----------



## e9926044 (20. Okt 2011)

Funktioniert eben nicht. Es handelt sich bei meiner Applikation um  ganz normale Java- Projekte welche dann über Properties -> Deployment Assembly in ein Dynamic Web Projekt einbezogen werden. 

Das hat alles schon sehr gut funktioniert, bis ich eben meine Jar (axis.jar) wie im bild dargestellt, hinzugefügt habe. 

Seitdem bekomme ich eine ClassCastException: org.apache.axis.AxisFault

wenn ich axis.jar wieder aus dem Classpath gebe (sprich remove) dann klappts wieder einwandfrei.

Ich hab jetzt auch schon probiert, eine schon "geAddete Jar" zu removen und wieder zu adden mit Add Jar, dann hatte ich das gleiche Problem, dass "Publish/export dependency: Added to parent module" nicht mehr da war und ich eine ClassCastException bekommen habe. 
Vielleicht hat noch jemand eine Idee wie ich das reparieren kann.

Das ganze läuft übrigens in JBoss.


----------



## e9926044 (20. Okt 2011)

Was ich jetzt noch sagen kann, herausgefunden habe, wenn ich die JAR einfach mit "Add JAR" hinzufüge, dann steht folgendes in .classpath: 


classpathentry kind="lib" path="lib/axis.jar" />

Der Eintrag sollte aber so aussehen: 

classpathentry kind="lib" path="lib/axis.jar">
		<attributes>
			<attribute name="org.eclipse.jst.component.dependency" value="../" />
		</attributes>
	</classpathentry>


wenn ich das händisch dazuschreibe, dann passts und es funktioniert. Kann es sein dass es da nichts gibt zu anklicken, damit das automatisch in der .classpath steht?
Das wäre ja dann ein ziemlicher bug, Ich arbeite übrigends mit Eclipse 3.6.


----------



## TheDarkRose (20. Okt 2011)

Java EE, sag das doch gleich. Schon mal mit der Konfiguration unter Deployment Assembly gespielt?


----------



## e9926044 (20. Okt 2011)

Da wüsste ich nicht was ich machen kann, da ist der Deploy Path und die Source angegeben, das wars, cih hab zwar auch hier schon mal die axis.jar hinzugefügt aber ohne Erfolg.


----------

